# cuttings



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I was at my lfs a couple days ago and while I was there my good friend was cleaning out their show tank and gave me some cuttings. I got a leather coral, mushrooms, zooanthids, fiji torch coral, and another branching coral I don't remember the name of off the top of my head. I was curious if there was any sort of medication i should be using while they are trying to settle in and attach themselves.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

ltownsalty said:


> I was at my lfs a couple days ago and while I was there my good friend was cleaning out their show tank and gave me some cuttings. I got a leather coral, mushrooms, zooanthids, fiji torch coral, and another branching coral I don't remember the name of off the top of my head. I was curious if there was any sort of medication i should be using while they are trying to settle in and attach themselves.


 You can make a dip out of Lugol's Solution by Kent it will help the coral heal.


----------

